# Picked Up Our Outback 21rs



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

Picked up our 2008 Outback 21RS yesterday from Campers Inn of Kingston. With the distribution hitch and sway bar she towed beautifully. Except for the occasional hill I hardly noticed I was pulling anything. Next stop Camden State Park!


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats, you will love your new camper.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

vagabond said:


> Picked up our 2008 Outback 21RS yesterday from Campers Inn of Kingston. With the distribution hitch and sway bar she towed beautifully. Except for the occasional hill I hardly noticed I was pulling anything. Next stop Camden State Park!


I think I saw you pulling out yesterday!!!! Nice looking rig!!!!

Do you have plans on the 4th of July? A few of us are gathering in Fremont, NH (just East of the Rt 101 overpass...about 15min west of C/I Kingston) and we'd love to have you join us! Bring your 21RS down and Wolfwood could be your next NEXT stop!

Check out the Fall VT Rally thread, too! Should be a great time!!!

Welcome to the family!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new 21RS and Welcome to Outbackers!!! That "wolfwood" place sounds like fun









-CC


----------



## Kodiak (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your New OB Camper.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy and Happy Camping!!


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats! And what a great choice in a TT if I may say so myself!


----------

